# Firewood Prices in Michigan



## Stihl051master (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello, 
I have a question in regards to firewood prices. I had a tornado go through my property last fall and now have a HUGE amount of trees down. Everyone seems to sell wood in face cords around here, so I have been cutting to 16" lengths. The wood is mixed hardwood, mostly poplar, with a good amount of cottonwood and ash, along with some maple and birch. I split all the wood down to small, manageable pieces that will fit even in the small stoves. My question is how much would a fair price be to ask for a face cord of this wood when it is seasoned? I stack it all in measured piles between posts and it is stacked tightly so as not to cheat anyone. Any input/suggestions would be appreciated. 
Andy


----------



## beerman6 (Apr 8, 2008)

I drive a long way to get to work and back,I see a face cord anywhere from $75 to $40 per face,mixed.


----------



## beerman6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Where abouts are you,I'd be willing to get rid of that wood for free...


----------



## Stihl051master (Apr 8, 2008)

As a follow up to my own question, what would a fair price (and would it make sense) to ask if if I were to just cut into 4' lengths and sell full cords? (Rounds vary from 8"-24"+). I know some people like to buy this way cut/split themselves...


----------



## abohac (Apr 9, 2008)

Stihl051master said:


> As a follow up to my own question, what would a fair price (and would it make sense) to ask if if I were to just cut into 4' lengths and sell full cords? (Rounds vary from 8"-24"+). I know some people like to buy this way cut/split themselves...



I think you would be better off separating the soft wood (cotton wood) and the hard wood (Ash) and selling it that way. Hard wood should go anywhere from $50 to $75. Soft for $40 to $50.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 9, 2008)

Stihl051master said:


> Hello,
> I have a question in regards to firewood prices. I had a tornado go through my property last fall and now have a HUGE amount of trees down. Everyone seems to sell wood in face cords around here, so I have been cutting to 16" lengths. The wood is mixed hardwood, mostly poplar, with a good amount of cottonwood and ash, along with some maple and birch. I split all the wood down to small, manageable pieces that will fit even in the small stoves. My question is how much would a fair price be to ask for a face cord of this wood when it is seasoned? I stack it all in measured piles between posts and it is stacked tightly so as not to cheat anyone. Any input/suggestions would be appreciated.
> Andy



Most people (Me anyways) would consider cottonwood and poplar softwoods. No problems with the ash, maple or birch though!


----------



## FlynnFlamForest (Apr 9, 2008)

*Don't Know If This Will Help You?*



Stihl051master said:


> As a follow up to my own question, what would a fair price (and would it make sense) to ask if if I were to just cut into 4' lengths and sell full cords? (Rounds vary from 8"-24"+). I know some people like to buy this way cut/split themselves...


HELLO FORM THE TAX STATE, AND THE HOME OF THE DIRTY POLITICIANS!!! MASSACHUSETTS. I JUST BOUGHT ABOUT 8 CORD OR SO TREE LENGTH,,NOT TOO BIG,,,BIGGEST WAS ABOUT 18" OR SO AND PAID $700 FOR THE LOAD


----------



## Stihl051master (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I'm still a bit confused over the hardwood vs. softwood. I was taught all deciduous trees are considered hardwood, while all conifers are softwood. Even though Oak or Ash is MUCH harder than Poplar. But, if it comes to firewood and most people consider the cotton wood soft wood, then I probably should separate it all out and sell it as such! Does the birch have good value as firewood? I took a walk yesterday and have an awful lot of that down from the looks of things. I always thought it burned quite hot but not for very long?


----------



## MJR (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm

Should help

good luck


----------



## Tazman1602 (Apr 9, 2008)

Stihl051master said:


> Hello,
> I have a question in regards to firewood prices. I had a tornado go through my property last fall and now have a HUGE amount of trees down. Everyone seems to sell wood in face cords around here, so I have been cutting to 16" lengths. The wood is mixed hardwood, mostly poplar, with a good amount of cottonwood and ash, along with some maple and birch. I split all the wood down to small, manageable pieces that will fit even in the small stoves. My question is how much would a fair price be to ask for a face cord of this wood when it is seasoned? I stack it all in measured piles between posts and it is stacked tightly so as not to cheat anyone. Any input/suggestions would be appreciated.
> Andy



Hey Stihl,

I live up by Mackinaw and they are getting around $55/FACE cord but YOU come and pick it up. I've seen it as high as $75/FACE cord delivered due to the price of gas.

Poplar ain't gonna sell -- that's known as "gopher wood". IE: you throw in one piece and "gopher" more.............


----------



## stever491 (Apr 9, 2008)

not trying to hijak your thread but im looking to buy 10 full cords of logs for next winter.....price of gasoline is too high had to sell my truck so i cant fetch free wood anymore, so if you want to sell that much and have it delivered if capable or anyother guys from Mi...let me know i live in port huron area


----------



## Stihl051master (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, 
The poplar does burn fast, but my parents have heated their house with it for 25 years. There is just SOOO much of it down here in the thumb. I remember loading the stove up with the poplar a couple times during the day, and then we kept a separate stack of ash for night time. Thanks for the price info from farther north, it's interesting to see the differences in price throughout the state. It looks like I'd be best off to separate the wood by species and then price accordingly.


----------



## Tazman1602 (Apr 10, 2008)

Stihl051master said:


> Yeah,
> The poplar does burn fast, but my parents have heated their house with it for 25 years. There is just SOOO much of it down here in the thumb. I remember loading the stove up with the poplar a couple times during the day, and then we kept a separate stack of ash for night time. Thanks for the price info from farther north, it's interesting to see the differences in price throughout the state. It looks like I'd be best off to separate the wood by species and then price accordingly.



(chuckle) Yeah I've got five acres of it [poplar] behind my house. I keep thinning it to use on the days the fire gets low. Throw a couple of those pieces on there and watch it go. It just ain't real easy to sell up here. Too many people heat with wood and know maple, ash, beech etc are longer lasting wood. 

Man 25 years ago there was all the dead elm up here that you could cut. Used to cut it all day long (Dutch Elm disease many years ago). Most of that has now been cut and the rest is rotten.

I've got 5 brother in laws down by Holland (south of GR) and they are getting over $100/face cord. I keep threatening to rent a semi and haul a load down there but with gas at $3.50+ a gallon and diesel wAY over $4 gallon I guess I'd HAVE to get that much to make it worth my while....


----------



## Stihl051master (Apr 10, 2008)

No kidding, that's a great price, but the price of fuel would kill you! I've had offers to buy large quantities, but they are so far away it would just cost me WAY to much to deliver it and it just isn't very practical with my pickup and trailer.


----------

